# Vintage Bicycle Inner Tubes...



## Jewelman13 (May 11, 2016)

Vintage inner tubes... Who collects them? Are they rare, worth collecting? Just wondering?


----------



## pedal_junky (May 11, 2016)

Definitely keep them. They're thicker and last better than new ones.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2016)

especially if they're natural rubber - more elastic than butyl tubes (or older black vulcanized rubber).
I posted on another thread how I picked up a tack that didn't puncture my (modern) latex tube - the tube stretched around the tack point (running 40 psi).
They also ride better and faster than butyl (because they're more elastic).

Found this posted on-line
_materials: bicycle inner tube (caoutchouc / natural rubber), 1930s; bicycle saddle (leather and metal fixture) 1940s; bicycle fork (metal)1960/70s_




http://www.ganahl.info/counting.html


----------



## Dale Alan (May 11, 2016)

These weigh about as much as a tire,Made in Austria.


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 11, 2016)

Found this one while working on my 41 Schwinn Dx


----------



## cds2323 (May 11, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Definitely keep them. They're thicker and last better than new ones.




I use a lot of old tubes. Rarely have to air up my tires, they hold air much better than many new ones. I've had new tubes that always seem to lose a little air after a week or so.

Some tubes are collectable. I've got many matched to the tires, Allstate, Goodyear, US Royal etc..  That Trojan tube looks cool especially cuz it's red.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2016)

it's red because it's natural latex


 
though how about this, the Michelin MTB 26" latex tubes are green (I'm sure they color the 26 so you won't mix them up with a 27)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/michelin-c4-aircomp-latex-mtb-bike-tube/rp-prod20472


----------



## pedal_junky (May 11, 2016)

Always a nice surprise when you pull a nice tube out of an old wheelset. 




This one wasn't salvageable. Red Fox.


----------



## nycet3 (May 11, 2016)

Not exactly sure of their age, but here are a few from my small NOS collection.


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 12, 2016)

Here's a couple nos that I have:


----------



## cds2323 (May 12, 2016)

Here's a Pharis tube that was in a Captain Midnight tire from 1940.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 18, 2016)

I agree. Finding a vintage tube in a vintage tire is kinda like a Xmas present?  Ok..I'm a sick puppy.

I totally dig vintage bicycle tires, and tubes. I'll try to post a few pics later.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2016)

here's some stuff.....


----------

